# JL Audio Primacy X3!!



## Christos (Dec 27, 2007)

First JL Audio full range speaker and I am really curious on how it sounds.Has anybody listened to it yet?

http://home.jlaudio.com/jlaudio_pages.php?page_id=44


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

It's not even officially shipping yet. Just got unveiled yesterday. It looks nice and might be a very high quality speaker. Notice that it is using the Scan-Speak Revelators. I'm kind of dissapointed there. JL has always done it's own drivers. It's overcosted IMOP though. MSRP is $11000pr :spend:


----------



## Christos (Dec 27, 2007)

Ricci said:


> It's not even officially shipping yet. Just got unveiled yesterday. It looks nice and might be a very high quality speaker. Notice that it is using the Scan-Speak Revelators. I'm kind of dissapointed there. JL has always done it's own drivers. It's overcosted IMOP though. MSRP is $11000pr :spend:


Doing your own drivers does not mean you are doing better drivers..Apart from the midbasses I am wondering what mid and tweeter are they using..


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

$11,000 a pair is a bit much, wow! I'd love to hear these though. Any idea where they will be sold? I also wonder what other drivers they are using. Self powered so possibly an active crossover...


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

thxgoon said:


> $11,000 a pair is a bit much, wow! I'd love to hear these though. Any idea where they will be sold? I also wonder what other drivers they are using. Self powered so possibly an active crossover...


Taken from the JL site.
------------------------------------
• Fully Active Three-Way System with audiophile-grade Single Cycle Control™, three-channel switching amplifier and dual, power-factor-corrected power supplies.
• 1000 watts of total power ensures a vast dynamic envelope and very high output capability from a compact package.
• DSP Crossover Filters with ultra-steep slopes reduce driver overlap, dramatically improving polar response and imaging.
• DSP-corrected frequency, time and phase response for exceptional tonal balance and coherence.
• JL Audio engineering, craftsmanship and build-quality.
• Built in U.S.A.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Christos said:


> Doing your own drivers does not mean you are doing better drivers..Apart from the midbasses I am wondering what mid and tweeter are they using..


Never said that it did. I just happen to think that JL could've actually done one better than the Revelator's. Everybody is using those these days along with the ring radiator tweeter. Something beefier with better cooling and motor design perhaps. 

They may have done the tweeter and dome mid.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Did these get cancelled? I no longer see them on the website.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Those look and seem quite conceptually similar to Professional Studio Monitors. Albeit slightly larger, but not that much bigger.

It seems DSP Control is starting to show up in Home Speakers with Martin Logans recently announced Ethos which they say will cost between the $5,795 Vantage and the $8,495 Spire in their ESL Series.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

